# تخرج واتخرجنا كورسات متميزه واخدنا فين الشغل اعمل اييييييييييييييييييييه



## بهاء الصادق (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسمي بهاء خريج هندسه ميكانيكيه--شعبة انتاج 2008 بتقدير جيد

ولاد الحلال دلوني علي كورسات ndt قالولي هتظبطك احلي تظبيط ومرتباتها عاليه مااخدتش كورس ولا اتنين ولا تلاته--------اخدت 9 كورسات ف المجال ده ومخلصهم ف مايو2009 ومش عارف اعمل ايه محتاج حد يدلني علي اميلات وتليفونات مكاتب وشركات ف المجال ده
عايز اشتغاااااااااااااال

هتساعدوني ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله
اميلي هو[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## malin (26 مايو 2009)

يا صديقي العزيز انا برده خريج 2008 والناس تعبوني ومحدش دلني وعرفت حاجه واحده في النهايه الاعتماد علي النفس لان الناس دلوقتي بتجري ورا مصلحتها وربنا يوفقك علي كل حال .


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 مايو 2009)

ربنا ييسر لك وييسرنا الحال يا بهاء. انا خدت 3 بس فى NDT
بس لسه عندى امل ممكن تقولى ايه هم ال 9 كورسات اللى انت اخدتهم؟؟
وياترى فكرت تاخد ال cswip؟؟
انا سمعت ان فرصها فى الخليج كتير وبمرتبات كويسه جدا بس المشكله ان تكلفه الكورس ده
12000
وربنا يكرم الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 مايو 2009)

صديقي المهندس الجديد 

يعني كويس جدا جدا انك واخد كل الكورسات ديه
بس لاسف الي دلك علي السكه ديه مش فهمك صح المفروض تعمل ايه يا هندسه
معاك انا كل ما الكورسات زادت كل ما تقل ال سي في بتاعك
بس مش من الاول كده علي مهلك يا ريس مش اول ما تشطح نطح سوري يعني
المفروض انك كنت بدئت بالاهم ثم المهم بمعني تشوف ايه الكورسات الي ممكن تزقق في السوق الاول و بعدين بعد ما تدخلالسوق و تمشي فيه شويه تكمل
انتا دلوقتي معاك 9 كورسات فل المعلومات النظريه ممتازه جدا جدا عندك بس الخبره العمليه صفر ليسه
يعني كل الي انتا واخدوا ده استحاله تشتغل بيه كلوا في مكان واحد
يعني اخرك اربع كورسات الي ممكن تشتغل بيهم ال rt , ut , pt , mt
انا مش بحبطك يا هندسه بس انا برسيك علي الليله ماشيه ازاي
المهم بئه يا نجم هيه خطوه اتخدت و خلاص
اهم حاجه في المجل ده يا هندسه المذاكره الدائمه انتا ليسه فريش و القدره علي المذاكره ليسه موجوده عندك
لو نفضت يوم بعد يوم مش هتقدر تذاكر تاني و هتمل بسرعه علي فكره الكلام ده عن خبره يعني دلوقتي المفروض اني بحضر نفسي علي ال سي سويب بس مش قادر اذاكر شبه فقدت القدره علي المذاكره بس ربك كريم

بالنسبه للمهندس الي قالك علي ال سي سويب ده مش وقتها بالنسبالك دلوقتي خالص اركنها لغايه ما تشتغل سنتين كده و تفهم الدنيا ماشيه ازاي و تكون جيبت الفلوس الي انتا دفعتها في الكورسات و بعدين شوف الي بعده فل كده يا ريس
اماكن الشغل في مصر موجوده ان شاء اللع هقولك علي كام مكان كده وربك يكرم

اولا شركه كهروميكا 3 شارع سلولي ميدان المساحه الدقي الجيزه ( اطلع الدور السادس عند الاستاذ مصطفي كامل هوه الي مسئول عن ال سي فيهات هناك و مديره الجوده اسمها م : تكلا ممكن تدخلها )

ثانيا : بتروجت 
( توصل عن المركز الرئيسي بعد السندباد في طريق المطار و تمشي في الشارع الي جمب المركز الرئيسي للاخر اسم الشارع جوزيف تيتو هتمشي لاخر هتلاقي بنزينه خش الشارع الي وراها هتلاقي رابع او خامس عماره بتاعت شئون العاملين في بتروجت هتدخل العماره هتلاقي سكيورتي قولهم عاوز اطلع للاستاذ طارق عبد الباقي هيقولولك ليه عشان هقدم ال سي في و انا جاي من طرف المهندس طارق القسط فل كده يا ريس )

ثالثا مكتب ماسا موجود في مدينه نصر 102 مكرم عبيد ( هتيجي من ناحيه نادي السكه و هتنزل علي اول مكرم عبيد تدخل يمين هتاقي عماره عاليه تحتها اميريكان فرنتشر و السلم علي اليمين الدور الاول )

رابعا اوراسكوم تحت المحور او في وسط البلد ابراج سويريس بعد اركيديا 

خامسا انزل المعادي هتلاقي شركات البترول ملزقا في بعضيها خالده و توتال و رشيد و قارون و و و و و و

يعني ده الي فاكروا و لو افتكرت الباقي هقولك و ربك كريم ان شاء الله
و لا تيئس يا بشمهندس 
و فكك من الصحاب الي بيحبطوك يا عم انتا مش هتلاقي انتا اساسا غلطان ان انتا خدت كورسات انتا انتا انتا
انا واحد من الناس اتمرمت عقبال ما وصلت الكلام الي انا بقلوهولك ده عن خبره تلات سنين مرمطه في الشغل مش من فراغ و اسعي يا ريس اسعي و هتلاقي ولاد الحلال كتير وبلاش الياس بكررها تاني اياك و الياس و اياك و الشغل اي حاجه انتا راجل مهندس و لازم تشتغل مهندس مش تهين نفسك يا بشمهندس الشغل جاي جاي باذن الله
و ربك كريم ان شاء الله وانا تحت امرك في اي حاجه و علش طولت عليك يا هندسه

م: سامح امين
فلزات اسيوط
ابوظبي الامارات 
IWE , RT , UT ,MT , PT
QC Inspector , welding Inspector,Welding Engineer
و السلام ختام


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 مايو 2009)

في شركه كمان اسمها sgs 
طريق سقاره الحرانيه كوبري عثمان علي الشمال


----------



## eng.malah (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير عن الجميع
م.عبده الملاح
رابعه فلزات هندسة البترول والتعدين


----------



## على زين ا (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الاخوة الزملاء الاعزاء ياريت نكمل مع بعض ونسعى فى الحصول على أى معلومة جديدة بخيوي ndt لأن الموضوع شيق وممتع علاوة على مايدره من دخل المهم 
أنا بطلب من الاخوة الافاضل يخدو بإيد إخواتهم من أمثالى ( بكالوريوس السنة دى ) وحابب الموضوع لك نفسى فى كذا سؤال 
1 فين أخد الكورسات ( أنا أخر شهرين باقين لى إن شاء الله هندسة الازهر تعدين ) 
2- أنا سمعت عن أماكن كتير فأيهم أحسن وأفضل علاوة على أيهم اقتصادى 
3- دلوقتى أنا عازم الامر على الكورسات طيب أخد كورسات إيه بالضبط من الطرق الخمسة 
*يا ريت يا جماعة بالله عليكم تساعدونى لأننى فى حيرة خصوصا مع دخول الوقت وانتم تعلمون آمال وطموحات الشاب عقب تخرجه مباشرة فياريت دلونى على الطريق الصواب *
أفادكم الله


----------



## shobedo (1 مايو 2010)

عادي يابوب الفقري فقري من يومه


----------



## م احمد رضوان (1 مايو 2010)

انا برضو معايا 
iwe ,VT,RT,PT,MT 
ولسا مش عارف اشتغل لان انا فهمت فى اخر الليلة انك لازم يكونلك حد معرفة شغال فى الشركة اللى انت عاوز تروحها وهوا هيدخلك فيها


----------



## hussam yusuf (1 مايو 2010)

واضح ان مش انا بس اللي معايا 
mt.pt,rt ,ut
ومش لاقي شغل


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (2 مايو 2010)

على زين ا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إلى الاخوة الزملاء الاعزاء ياريت نكمل مع بعض ونسعى فى الحصول على أى معلومة جديدة بخيوي ndt لأن الموضوع شيق وممتع علاوة على مايدره من دخل المهم
> أنا بطلب من الاخوة الافاضل يخدو بإيد إخواتهم من أمثالى ( بكالوريوس السنة دى ) وحابب الموضوع لك نفسى فى كذا سؤال
> 1 فين أخد الكورسات ( أنا أخر شهرين باقين لى إن شاء الله هندسة الازهر تعدين )
> ...


 

اخى على كيفك أخوك اسامه خريج العام الماضى هندسة تعدين الأزهر 

على فكره ياشباب انا أخدت كورسين بس rt ut ومع ذلك ربنى كرمنى واشتغلت 
واشتغلت كدا بعت ايميل لشركه قالوا تعالى اعمل انتر فيو عملت ونجحت 

بلاش تعقيد ربنا ييسؤ


----------



## غريبه الناس (2 مايو 2010)

*اهلا*

تحيه طيبه وبعد
الاخوه الاعزاء اجمل تحيه
يا ريت حضرتك يا اخ اسامه لو تعرف اي مكان موكد للتقديم فيه جزاك كل خير ان شاء الله ومش مشكله اي شغل لو حتي تدريب المهم الشغل لان محتاجه جدا او الايميل وفي انتظار ردك


----------



## qc_abdelkader (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله انا خريج جامعه عماليه واخد كورسات mt ut ولسه مش لاقى شغل بهما


----------



## asal_80_77 (28 مايو 2010)

shobedo قال:


> عادي يابوب الفقري فقري من يومه


ههههههههههههههه
التفائل حلو اهم حاجه تخلي املك بربنا وانشاء الله ربنا مش هيخيب ظنك اسمع اللي بقولك عليه واخواني المهندسين بلاش التعليقات المحبطه دي احان كلنا ف خندق واحد وفينا اللي اشتغل بصعوبه وممكن كمان اشتغل ف مجال غير مجاله بس خلينا نقول انشاء الله ربنا هيقف جمبنا
تحياتي بالمرور


----------



## engkhalood (10 يونيو 2010)

*يوجد مكتب يدعي inspecta ** [email protected]**والأميل 
المهم تقدر توصلهم بالتلفون والميل
وهما مورد رئيسى للمفتشين وخاصه المهندسين منهم لشركه جابكو للبترول

واعتقد انهم محتاجين دائما لمهندسين تفتيش 
ويمكن التواصل مباشره ايضا مع المهندس عادل عبدالعزيز وهو مدير فى الشركه دى وتلفونه 0128658404 وقوله انك شغال وتمام التمام فى الجزء الخاص بك ومستعد لاى امتحانات من الشركه
لانه كدا كدا شركه جابكو هتمتحنك بس بالنسبه للمهندس بيكون الموضوع بسيط جدا لمعرفته السابقه بالعلوم الهندسيه 
وبالتوفيق*


----------



## على زين ا (31 أغسطس 2010)

وأنا أيضا أخدت
pt, mt , ut, rt 
وياريت حد يساعدنا كلنا يا جماعة


----------

